# Cpufreq scaling on Asus UL30vt

## anarchist

Hello,

I recently got the Asus UL30vt and almost everything works fine except the graphics switching thing. But with some workarounds i can live with that .

However I found another issue which i cant solve by myself. I am using the normal acpi-cpufreq module with the ondemand governor.

```

cpufrequtils 007: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2009

Report errors and bugs to cpufreq@vger.kernel.org, please.

analyzing CPU 0:

  driver: acpi-cpufreq

  CPUs which run at the same hardware frequency: 0

  CPUs which need to have their frequency coordinated by software: 0

  maximum transition latency: 10.0 us.

  hardware limits: 800 MHz - 1.30 GHz

  available frequency steps: 1.30 GHz, 800 MHz

  available cpufreq governors: userspace, powersave, ondemand, performance

  current policy: frequency should be within 800 MHz and 1.30 GHz.

                  The governor "ondemand" may decide which speed to use

                  within this range.

  current CPU frequency is 800 MHz (asserted by call to hardware).

  cpufreq stats: 1.30 GHz:20.30%, 800 MHz:79.70%  (8993)

analyzing CPU 1:

  driver: acpi-cpufreq

  CPUs which run at the same hardware frequency: 1

  CPUs which need to have their frequency coordinated by software: 1

  maximum transition latency: 10.0 us.

  hardware limits: 800 MHz - 1.30 GHz

  available frequency steps: 1.30 GHz, 800 MHz

  available cpufreq governors: userspace, powersave, ondemand, performance

  current policy: frequency should be within 800 MHz and 800 MHz.

                  The governor "ondemand" may decide which speed to use

                  within this range.

  current CPU frequency is 800 MHz (asserted by call to hardware).

  cpufreq stats: 1.30 GHz:4.07%, 800 MHz:95.93%  (5057)

```

According to this output everything seems to be working fine, but i dug around a little more because i basically wanted to get this asus turbo33 function to work. I found out, however, that this function is already being used, instead of any frequency scaling (battery consumption is still really low)

So i checked /proc/cpuinfo

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 23

model name      : Genuine Intel(R) CPU           U7300  @ 1.30GHz

stepping        : 10

cpu MHz         : 800.000

cache size      : 3072 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 0

initial apicid  : 0

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 13

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 xsave lahf_lm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority

bogomips        : 3467.82

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 23

model name      : Genuine Intel(R) CPU           U7300  @ 1.30GHz

stepping        : 10

cpu MHz         : 800.000

cache size      : 3072 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 1

initial apicid  : 1

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 13

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 xsave lahf_lm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority

bogomips        : 3468.10

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

And as you can see the bogomips are far to high for a processor running on 800 mhz

Then i also checked x86info -mhz

```

x86info v1.25.  Dave Jones 2001-2009

Feedback to <davej@redhat.com>.

Found 2 CPUs

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU #1

EFamily: 0 EModel: 1 Family: 6 Model: 23 Stepping: 10

CPU Model: Core 2 Duo 

Processor name string: Genuine Intel(R) CPU           U7300  @ 1.30GHz

Type: 0 (Original OEM)  Brand: 0 (Unsupported)

Number of cores per physical package=2

Number of logical processors per socket=2

Number of logical processors per core=1

APIC ID: 0x0    Package: 0  Core: 0   SMT ID 0

1.75GHz processor (estimate).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU #2

EFamily: 0 EModel: 1 Family: 6 Model: 23 Stepping: 10

CPU Model: Core 2 Duo 

Processor name string: Genuine Intel(R) CPU           U7300  @ 1.30GHz

Type: 0 (Original OEM)  Brand: 0 (Unsupported)

Number of cores per physical package=2

Number of logical processors per socket=2

Number of logical processors per core=1

APIC ID: 0x1    Package: 0  Core: 0   SMT ID 1

1.75GHz processor (estimate).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

```

So that obviously means that the cpu is really running at 1.75 ghz and even though cpufreq pretends to, it never scales...

Has anybody experienced something similar? Is there a workaround for this?

Best regards

Marius

----------

## audiodef

Check out Pappy's Kernel Seeds, paying particular attention to the processor type and features and ACPI kernel config sections and see if anything changes.

----------

## anarchist

I checked all the settings and made them similar to the ones on the site but the problem still persists

----------

## audiodef

Making the settings similar to the ones on the site is just arbitrarily changing your settings. The point is to USE a seed. It may not solve this particular problem, but it will 1. make it a little easier to do so, especially since once you're using a seed, you can ask Pappy questions about it, and 2. make your system a bit more efficient, overall.

----------

## doctork

On three out of four machines in my menagerie, the bogomips entry in /proc/cpuinfo does not change when the cpu frequency changes.  I have no doubt the the frequency is changing.  I have no idea why the one system does show a change in the bogomips entry.  The three where bogomips was constant appear to set the value at boot time with the maximum clock value.

--

doc

----------

## luscinius

I also have an ASUS UL20FT laptop with an 1.20GHz Core i3 and the Turbo33 function. While using Windows it works fine, and the change can be seen using programs like CPU-Z (1.6GHz turbo vs 1.2 in the regular mode). In Gentoo x86info shows 1.6, and /proc/cpuinfo shows 1.2. When using the config from the install CD, /proc/cpuinfo is 1.6. When using Ubuntu LiveCD, it is 1.2 GHz. I tried to run mprime with both Gentoo kernels, and the estimated time is the same; that is why I suspect the problem is somewhere in the hardware monitoring part. I am going to try the Pappy's seed as well.

Anyway, there are the following questions one would need to understand:

1. How does ASUS Turbo33 work? Does it just increase some bus frequency? Then probably it can be done in the kernel command line using some arguments.

2. Why do different kernels show different clocks?

----------

